# Full PLL Guide



## Seanliu (Mar 12, 2015)

I wrote this some time ago, and decided to publish this now. It is only part one, and is designed for people who are intimidated by PLL. I do a basic breakdown in the first part, but more is hopefully coming. 

Link to it

NOTE: I don't mean to advertise my site, but I don't know how to attach files. Could somebody tell me how?  
Constructive Criticism Please!

--Sean


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 12, 2015)

I think it's fine to advertise your site. It's a darn cubing site!

That said, is the watermark in the document really necessary?


----------



## tarandeep5 (Mar 12, 2015)

Love the guide, but some of the moves for the algorithms are cut off because of the text boxes. (Or maybe it's just me?)
http://gyazo.com/e3bc6f0b567d30ef4597a0bec36513df

Also, you may want to make it into a PDF format.


----------



## Seanliu (Mar 13, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> I think it's fine to advertise your site. It's a darn cubing site!
> 
> *That said, is the watermark in the document really necessary?*



I was experimenting with Word haha.


----------

